# After VG-10



## Circle (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello everyone!

What would be the next steel to try out after VG-10? There are so many options out there.

fyi, I've used Enso by Yaxcell. I'm also willing to explore non-stainless.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What's the intended use of the knife? 

If we're just throwing random darts at a board here, then, a Japanese knife made with Tamahagane would be your next choice. If you really wanted to put a dent in your wallet, have it Damascus forged.


----------



## Circle (Jun 4, 2020)

General cooking use in the kitchen. I'm looking for 8 in/210mm sized gyuto.

Do you have specific knife you would suggest? a link would be nice.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think you should try out something like this https://knivesandstones.us/collecti...hite-2-stainless-clad-kurouchi-nashiji-finish

I mean look at that choil shot oh yeahh you know it's gonna cut good


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Before I'd get excited on a new blade, I would rather concentrate on emphasizing sharpening skills (and gear) first.

Knowing how to properly thin (behind the edge) and sharpen your edges will have a vastly greater effect on your culinary performance than just buying a new blade or two.

GS


----------

